# DIY Light fixture



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

So I read somewhere about using a utility light fixture from Home depot or lowes for my aquarium. Anyone ever done this? Have any questions issues or concerns?
I was thinking of using this one from HD.
Lithonia Lighting All Weather 4 Ft. 2 Light T8 Fluorescent Unit Shop light - 1242ZG RE at The Home Depot
But I just read Nurse Platys post about her DIY light she did and I really like that Idea also. so now im not sure.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Well those are generally made out of metal so they might not be real safe for use around water. 

My only issue with it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah it hangs from the ciling, looks like a good option to me fairly cheap. And the only thing that you need to do is hang the fixture where you want it and install the bulbs.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I followed Nurseplatys DIY. CFLs are going to be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

i have some t12's from home depot on my 55 gallon only because the fixture and bulbs were 17 bucks. As long as they're not submerged, the metal wont matter much. CFLs are a little better but t5's are on par with CFLs. So take your pick and see what works for you! (save the boxes in case you want to return them)


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info!! I think i'm leaning torwards NursePlattys Idea


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

I have used shoplights ( 4 foot flourescent fixtures) for years with no problems..... even bloomed hygrophila with them.


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

My concern with hanging a shop light from a chain is we have 6 Gourami's in our tank and im worried they may jump out of the water. So the more and more I think about it, the more I think maybe I should put some kind light inside the canopy.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you could get a glass canopy over the top.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You'll like glass canopies better anyway. They are actually fairly cheap also.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you could also use 1/4" square gride plastic egg crate lighting diffusers as a tank top.

I used shop lights over Fw and marine systems for years. Even had a cheapie hood over one at one time.

my .02


----------

